# San Francisco Needs a Tiger



## conarb (Dec 13, 2015)

If not the Tiger, maybe even an ordinary building inspector will suffice. *Lookie Here*


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2015)

Some years ago the city of South San Francisco was looking to hire an assistant building official.  I applied and got as far as the in-person interview.  I did it on a lark.  I would have been looking for a crawl space to call home and the pay was huge.

The same and worse happens in any metropolis.  We have people that rent two bedroom apartments to four families.  One person rents the apartment and then hangs bed sheets from the ceiling to divide the bedrooms.  Landlords know it is being done and they allow it.  I have seen a dozen truck camper on stilts in one backyard.  The owner built a toilet and shower under a patio cover.  He was hauling in five to six thousand dollars each month.

Of course the Bay area suffers the exploitation of an educated class of people, so my thinking is let them do whatever.


----------



## conarb (Dec 13, 2015)

\ said:
			
		

> Of course the Bay area suffers the exploitation of an educated class of people, so my thinking is let them do whatever.


While we have an overpopulation problem letting them die in crawl spaces could present a public health problem, think of the stench of rotting bodies, and the rat infestation. From a public health perspective I think it better that we send building inspectors under these homes to root them out. Also think of visitability, how are the handicapped going to get their wheelchairs under there?


----------



## cda (Dec 13, 2015)

Smoke alarm needed outside and inside


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Smoke alarm needed outside and inside


Don't forget the CO alarm on the outside.  A chainsaw might come in handy too.  But wait a minute! What was I thinking these are delicate techy types.


----------



## cda (Dec 13, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> Don't forget the CO alarm on the outside.  A chainsaw might come in handy too.  But wait a minute! What was I thinking these are delicate techy types.


For the techie on your Christmas list

https://nest.com/smoke-co-alarm/meet-nest-protect/


----------

